
Paradise_ftp is a native (golang) ftp server that is production ready - andrewfromx
https://github.com/andrewarrow/paradise_ftp
======
stephenr
Honest question - are people really still deploying new FTP servers?

I don't see any mention of SSL/TLS support - so this is intended for people
who don't care about security but think vsftpd, proftpd, or pure-ftpd are
somehow not up to snuff?

~~~
andrewfromx
hehe yeah this project is for a situation where 1000s of people have old FTP
client software installed on their old old computers and are not technical
enough to be asked to upgrade. So we are forced to support "classic ftp".
Behinds the scenes when a "dir" command is sent, we query S3 and a few other
locations and return a virual list of files. The end user is given the
illusion of their normal FTP experience.

